# snapper rigs



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

in the past few weeks i have seen about 5 or 6 different set ups for bottom fishing......

describe your setup from the main line down.....what size main line,swivel,leader and hook preference.....

im using 30#from reel to 80-100# swivel 5-6 ft of fluoro 80# and 8-10/0 circle hook crimped 

weight above swivel


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (7/13/2008)*in the past few weeks i have seen about 5 or 6 different set ups for bottom fishing......
> 
> describe your setup from the main line down.....what size main line,swivel,leader and hook preference.....
> 
> ...


I have 80 or 100# PP to 6oz slip sinker to 150# swivel to 40# fluoro 4' to 6 ' long to a 6/0 owner in line circle hook that is for the quality fish or a 2 hook chicken gig with 8oz bank sinker on bottom and 2 dropper loops with 5/0 circle hooks and cut bait for quantity.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I use a 4/0 reel with 40 or 50lb suffix, a 6ft 60# flouro leader with a 100# swivel, 3-6oz egg, and a snelled owner circle...mostly for snapper,triggers, rubys(bait) 

all purpose(grouper,snapper,ajs) 6/0 reel 80lb suffix, 6ft 80 or 100# flouro, 150lb swivel, 6-12oz swivel and a snelled owner circle


----------



## snagem 1 (Sep 28, 2007)

If we can get them up in the chum- 15# Ande, 1/2 oz. egg sinker( if their really picky-12#Ande &1/8 oz egg),30# spro swivel, 6' of 20# floro, and a 3/0 Owner MUTUcircle. If we're working the middle of the water column- 20# Ande, 30# spro, 1 oz egg,6' 30# floro, & a 5/0 Owner MUTUcircle. Big bait, big fish- on bottom, 100 # PP,8>16 oz egg sinker( depends on current),Albright knot, 6' of 60# or 80# floro, 7/0 Owner circle. We use the red plastic beads to stop the egg weights from sliding onto the swivel or the knot.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I use a carolina rig. On my 30# setups I use (from the top down)a 4-6 oz weight, a medium-small swivel, and 3-4 feet of 30# florocarbon attached to a circle hook of appropriate size.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

There is a fella at the Gulf Breeze Flea Market that sold me a pretty slick little rig and it's all I use now. I'll try and describe it, it works like a Carolina rig, but uses a 3-way swivel. On it I use a 3', 40# florocarbon leader with a 5/0 circle hook. what makes this rig different is you can clip and unclip the weight while the boat is underway so you don't have a bunch of lead slinging around banging up your rods. see the pics. This is an egg sinker I rigged up but you can get the concept. Hope this helps.


----------



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

> *GONU (7/13/2008)*There is a fella at the Gulf Breeze Flea Market that sold me a pretty slick little rig and it's all I use now. I'll try and describe it, it works like a Carolina rig, but uses a 3-way swivel. On it I use a 3', 40# florocarbon leader with a 5/0 circle hook. what makes this rig different is you can clip and unclip the weight while the boat is underway so you don't have a bunch of lead slinging around banging up your rods. see the pics. This is an egg sinker I rigged up but you can get the concept. Hope this helps.


thats how we do our deep drop rigs with 16+ oz barrell sinkers... except we don't us clips we just make a loop with a peice of line and the go through the swivel and back around the weight and it works really well... like you said no bulky weights slinging around hitting ppl in the head and having to get stiches 50 miles out with a little stich kit that you have in your first aid box... :banghead needless to say we keep super glue on the boat for those occasions now


----------

